# Wrestlemania 39 Card Dream matches



## Bagelalmond

Batista vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Lesnar.


----------



## Lm2

Steve Austin vs Rock 4


----------



## zodiacF5

Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley
Last man standing


----------



## RavenNevermore

Riddle vs Brock Lesnar, no holds barred match

Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes, no DQ no countout winner take all championship match

Theory vs Randy Orton

Drew Mcintyre vs Sheamus vs Gunther for the IC title

MITB ladder match
Dolph ziggler vs Bobby roode vs Chad Gable vs AJ Styles vs Ricochet vs Seth Rollins

The Usos vs Street Profits vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

Lashley and Baron Corbin vs Mansoor and Mace


----------



## VodooPimpin

drew mcyintrye vs sheamus for ic title, lashley vs brock , cody vs edge ,roman vs rock or cena


----------



## Mutant God

WWE Title:
Drew McIntyre (c) vs Cody Rhodes

Eight Man Tag:
Roman, Usos, and The Rock, vs Cena, Orton, Riddle, and Edge

RAW Title:
Rhea Ripley (c) vs Bayley

Smackdown Title:
Charlotte (c) vs Bianca Belair

Mixed Tag:
Miz & Maryse vs Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins

IC Title:
Gunther (c) vs Bron Breakker

Tag Titles:
Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens (c) vs Joaquin Wilde and Cruz Del Toro

Triple Threat US Title:
Ciampa (c) vs Otis vs Damien Priest

Santos Escobar w/Elektra Lopez vs Rey Mysterio w/Dominik

AJ Styles vs Theory

Womens Tag Titles:
Gigi Dolin and Jacy Jayne (c) vs Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose

Nakamura w/Max DuPri vs Rick Boogs

Ronda Rousey vs Shayna Baszler

Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## DUD

Hopefully they'll explain why Brie reignited with Nikki so soon after Nikki help Stephanie beat Brie.


----------



## robreynolds1234

Assuming Rock, Goldberg, HHH, Cena, Orton, Edge will not wrestle on the show. And Cody will be back.




Roman Reigns (c) vs. Cody Rhodes- Universal title

Seth Rollins (c) vs. Austin Theory- World title

AJ Styles vs. Drew Mcintyre

Brock Lesnar vs. Kevin Owens- No holds barred

Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Braun Strowman- US title

The Usos/Solo Sikoa vs. Balor/Priest/Gunther

The Miz (c) vs. Johnny Gargano- IC title

Street Profits (c) vs. Mysterios-raw/sd tag titles

Dakota Kai (c) vs. Iyo Sky- Raw women's title

Morgan (c) vs. Sasha vs. Charlotte-Sd womens

Ali vs. Zayn vs. Corbin vs. Riddle-#1 cnt. mt.

Sheamus vs. Tomasso Ciampa

10 men battle royal

10 women battle royal


Total of 14 matches.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The entire men's and womens roster .vs. Roman Reigns for the Undisputed Universal WWE Intercontinental United States Tag Team Championship.


RomanWinsLOL.


----------



## Leviticus

Brock Lesnar vs Gunther for the IC title. It starts at the Royal Rumble, where Gunther eliminates Lesnar from the rumble match.


----------



## Mr.Z

Lashley vs lesnar vs roman vs big e


----------



## Tomzy95

Rock vs Roman - Undisputed Championship match 
Cody Rhodes vs Edge 
Lashley vs Strowman 
Becky vs Rousey - Smackdown Womens championship 
Bianca vs Bayley vs Rhea Vs Alexa - Raw Womens championship


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I think the best card for Wrestlemania 39 would easily be:

US title match:

Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

IC title match:

Roman Reigns vs Gunther
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Raw womens title match:

Roman Reigns vs Bianca Belair
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Smackdown womens title match:

Roman Reigns vs Ronda Rousey
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Tag team titles match:

Roman Reigns vs The Usos
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Womens tag team titles match:

Roman Reigns vs Damage CTRL
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

NXT World title match:

Roman Reigns vs Bron Breakker
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

AEW World title match:

Roman Reigns vs Jon Ambrose
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

World title match:

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Universal title match:

Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

Head of the Table/Real Tribal Chief match:

Roman Reigns vs The Rock
Winner: Roman WINZLOL

MAIN EVENT:

Biggest Wrestlemania Match of All Time: Handicap 6 vs 1 Tornado Rules

Roman Reigns vs Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Brock Lesnar, Hulk Hogan, Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair
Winner: Roman WINZLOL



I guess Roman WINZ!.....LOL.


----------



## Bobholly39

Here's what I would do for the big matches:

1. Roman Reigns (c) vs Sami Zayn (royal rumble winner). After months of helping out The Bloodline - they finally turn on him, violently, laying him out viscously. Everyone (fans, kevin owens) saw it coming and warned Zayn, but he was gullible enough to believe they liked him....he comes back at the rumble and wins to go seek revenge. Ultimate underdog story.

2. Seth Rollins (Raw Champ) vs Cody Rhodes for Title. (Rollins wins one title off Reigns in a fluke manner - maybe a ladder match or such where he grabs 1 title, after Zayn interferes to finally turn on Reigns before Rumble)

3. Becky Lynch (royal rumble winner) vs Ronda Rousey. Hoping they can recapture the lightning in a bottle from a few years ago this feud had

4. Special Segment - "The Rock's Smackdown Hotel" - special guest Stone Cold Steve Austin. Build this up as the first time in years where they are together on-screen, build up intrigue in terms of what could happen, just a promo, will they be friendly or are they going to fight, etc? Have this end Night 1 (or at least towards the end of night 1 if you rather end with a match)....and have it end with Reigns interrupting - and laying The Rock out with the bloodline. Rock retaliates in night 2 Zayn/Reigns main event by helping Zayn win title - thus kicking off a year long feud towards a Rock/Reigns match at following Mania. Potential for even having a Rock/Stone Cold vs Bloodline tag team match instead of a 1 on 1 if that's preferable, and easier to book

5. Randy Orton vs Matt Riddle (Orton returns at rumble - Riddle is happy thinks they're friends, but Orton turns on him. Orton is heel)

6. Bray Wyatt vs Brock Lesnar....maybe? I honestly have no idea where to slot those 2 guys. I'm curious if Wyatt would be able to pull a good program out of Lesnar, with all his promos and intrigue, in contrast to Lesnar's badass/give no shit attitude.


----------



## MariusBale

Bobholly39 said:


> Here's what I would do for the big matches:
> 
> 1. Roman Reigns (c) vs Sami Zayn (royal rumble winner). After months of helping out The Bloodline - they finally turn on him, violently, laying him out viscously. Everyone (fans, kevin owens) saw it coming and warned Zayn, but he was gullible enough to believe they liked him....he comes back at the rumble and wins to go seek revenge. Ultimate underdog story.
> 
> 2. Seth Rollins (Raw Champ) vs Cody Rhodes for Title. (Rollins wins one title off Reigns in a fluke manner - maybe a ladder match or such where he grabs 1 title, after Zayn interferes to finally turn on Reigns before Rumble)
> 
> 3. Becky Lynch (royal rumble winner) vs Ronda Rousey. Hoping they can recapture the lightning in a bottle from a few years ago this feud had
> 
> 4. Special Segment - "The Rock's Smackdown Hotel" - special guest Stone Cold Steve Austin. Build this up as the first time in years where they are together on-screen, build up intrigue in terms of what could happen, just a promo, will they be friendly or are they going to fight, etc? Have this end Night 1 (or at least towards the end of night 1 if you rather end with a match)....and have it end with Reigns interrupting - and laying The Rock out with the bloodline. Rock retaliates in night 2 Zayn/Reigns main event by helping Zayn win title - thus kicking off a year long feud towards a Rock/Reigns match at following Mania. Potential for even having a Rock/Stone Cold vs Bloodline tag team match instead of a 1 on 1 if that's preferable, and easier to book
> 
> 5. Randy Orton vs Matt Riddle (Orton returns at rumble - Riddle is happy thinks they're friends, but Orton turns on him. Orton is heel)
> 
> 6. Bray Wyatt vs Brock Lesnar....maybe? I honestly have no idea where to slot those 2 guys. I'm curious if Wyatt would be able to pull a good program out of Lesnar, with all his promos and intrigue, in contrast to Lesnar's badass/give no shit attitude.


I would love to see Roman vs Sami at WM in Main Event, but what if Sami wins Rumble and say he would lay down for Roman to have a quick easy win to retain, but that will not be the case when the match start.
Edit: in that way Sami is the puppet master that gained Bloodline trust, only to upset Roman. And Jay say to everyone that he warned Bloodline about Sami.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The best card for Wrestlemania 39!

US title match:
Seth Rollins (c) vs Cody Rhodes
Winner: Seth Rollins

IC title match:

Drew McIntyre vs Gunther
Winner: Drew McIntyre

Smackdown womens title match:

Bayley (c) vs Charlotte (c)
Winner: Bayley

Tag team titles match:

AJ Styles & Finn Balor (The Club) vs Usos (c)
Winner: The Club

Womens tag team titles match:

Bayley & Sasha (c) vs Dakota Kai and Io Sky 
Winner: Bayley & Sasha

WWE title match:

Roman Reigns vs The Rock
Winner: Roman 

MAIN EVENT:

Raw womens title match: 

Bayley (c) vs Becky Lynch
Winner: Bayley


----------



## Mutant God

If Sami wins The Elders will accept him as a 'blood brother" and member of the Anoa'i Dynasty
The Rock vs Sami Zayn


----------



## American_Nightmare

Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes (Royal Rumble winner) for the world titles Night 1
Roman Reigns vs The Rock Night 2
Dominik Mysterio vs Rey Mysterio
Austin Theory vs John Cena
Becky Lynch (Royal Rumble winner) vs Ronda Rousey for the SmackDown women's title
Bianca Belair vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw women's title
Baron Corbin vs Goldberg
Bobby Lashley vs Brock Lesnar in the fight pit
Women's Money in the Bank
Men's Money in the Bank 
Andre The Giant Battle Royal
Women's Battle Royal
Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn vs The Usos
Stone Cold Steve Austin match


----------

